#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Petrel Course

## direct.drill

*Benfits*




*Unify Workflows for E&P Teams* - Eliminate the gaps in traditional systems that require handoffs from one technical domain to the next using Petrel model-centric workflows in a shared earth model. 

*Manage Risk and Uncertainty* - Easily test multiple scenarios, analyze risk and uncertainty, capture data relationships and parameters to perform rapid updates as new data arrives, and perform detailed simulation history matching. 

*Enable Knowledge Management and Best Practices* - Reduce workflow learning curves by capturing best practices via the Workflow Editor, providing quick access to preferred workflows, and increasing ease of use through intuitive and repeatable workflows. 

*Open Framework* - Seamlessly integrate your intellectual property into the Petrel workflow through the open ocean. This environment leverages .NET tools and offers stable, user-friendly interfaces for efficient developmentallowing focus on innovation rather than infrastructure.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Petrel Course

----------


## misho0

Thankssss

----------


## fahmi_ramdhon

Thanks very much,,,

----------


## direct.drill

you are welcome ....

----------


## Davidd

Thanks for sharing

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you very much my friend

----------


## localpetro

Thank you

----------


## direct.drill

you are all welcome

----------


## LOST

thanks for uploding.
can anybody open the files?
i cant open i dont know why?! i tried with powerpoint 2010 but no result.

----------


## jpmaniest

thx man...

----------


## anihita

many many thanks, It would be helpful, if you can upload links to " Eclipse Course also"

----------


## hammoutipg

hi every body, please if it is possible I need Emraude for do some interpretation. thanks a lot.

----------


## reservoirengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Petrel Course

----------


## hammoutipg

hi all, please I need Interpret 2009 Softwere, if any bady has please give me the link, sincere salutations.

----------


## direct.drill

thx all for replies and i will post all your requests very soon

----------


## sinodas

thanks we will be waiting

----------


## jovyan

does anybody have the password for STABView from Weatherford.
Need it urgently.
Thanks in advance

----------


## direct.drill

you are welcome

----------


## shinkentom

dead  links

----------

